

Ayn Rand - A rational introspection - confluence
http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Ayn_Rand

======
vsviridov
Wow, judging by the narrative I at first though that I ended up on
Encyclopedia Dramatica...

Ayn Rand fans should not read this, for they will experience severe
butthurt...

~~~
DArcMattr
I second that.

Considering the amount of attention Ayn Rand's ideas have been getting in the
news lately, I expect plenty of potshots like these to come along.

~~~
confluence
Given the astonishingly bad reasoning behind those self-same ideas and the
damage they have indirectly caused the US domestic economy - I'd say it's a
well deserved potshot (compared to some of the vitriol directed at
socialists).

~~~
vsviridov
Fair enough, that is your opinion. But why point to a badly written smear-
piece full of "ad hominem" attacks.

Write what exactly do you find wrong with such reasoning.

Or maybe read the other point of view and see if it maybe makes more sense
than you originally though...

------
cjensenius
The core philosophy of worrying about your own life and not others lives seems
to really chide a lot of people here in the communist Republic of HN. If you
don't like the idea of Objectivism feel free to follow your own. But for
pete's sake stop looking like such wankers when doing so. The wiki post didn't
cause butthurt any more than it does when some random dipshit tells you that
your programming is crap.

------
taylodl
People forget Ayn Rand would have been 12 during the Bolshevik revolution. It
obviously deeply affected her. While I don't consider Objectivism to be a
formal philosophy, I don't see anything wrong with the characters in Atlas
Shrugged either. They were simply sick of being the doormats of humanity.
Expected to do whatever necessary to make life better for everyone else even
as they persist in misery. What I want to know is what kind of person thinks
anyone should live like that?

------
sfreiberg
Yet again I ask, what is this doing on Hacker News?

